# A fair dinkum “ancient mariner”



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

At the end of last sailing season our senior master, Trevor Gibson, decided to finally retire. He was 86 and remains one of the finest men I have ever had the privilege of knowing. Went to sea at age 14 and was awarded the QSM for services to Maritime Safety in 2016. 
He’s still around and active on the board, can be seen at weekends standing on the wharf as I bring her alongside, just looking for any mistakes. He is still a tutor for various boating qualifications. Amazing guy.
I guess I hope that I’ll be as active and as productive in my eighties!
Photo is of Trev and his “apprentice” on board Waimarie.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Donald McGhee said:


> At the end of last sailing season our senior master, Trevor Gibson, decided to finally retire. He was 86 and remains one of the finest men I have ever had the privilege of knowing. Went to sea at age 14 and was awarded the QSM for services to Maritime Safety in 2016.
> He’s still around and active on the board, can be seen at weekends standing on the wharf as I bring her alongside, just looking for any mistakes. He is still a tutor for various boating qualifications. Amazing guy.
> I guess I hope that I’ll be as active and as productive in my eighties!
> Photo is of Trev and his “apprentice” on board Waimarie.


He sounds like a great bloke, Don. That's a good photo, you should frame it!!

Taff


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Looks like an Old salt.


----------

